# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R19-nova rasprodaja

## Frida

Nova rasprodaja rabljene odjeće i opreme odrzat ce se u subotu, 07.03. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebackom Velesajmu.

Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (05. i 06.03.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu

Ivakika će postaviti topic na kojem se upisujete za dežurstva.

Radujemo se vašem dolasku!

 :Love:

----------


## @n@

Kad možemo dobiti šifre?  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> Kad možemo dobiti šifre?



 8)

----------


## maxi

koji tip robe dolazi u obzir? ljetno/proljetno/zimsko?

----------


## Frida

Rasprodaja je proljetno-ljetna, a za šifre se ne brinite, biti ćete obavještene na vrijeme  :Wink:

----------


## Frida

*Šifre se dijele u srijedu 25.02. od 12 do 16 sati na brojeve 092/10 72 800, 091/586 37 17 i 6177 500.*

----------


## Lora163

e super, ovaj puta dolazimo u 9:00 u šoping   :Smile:

----------


## Ivček

Upravo otvorena 19. rasprodaja!

----------


## SNOOPY

I koliko sam vidjela već prije 9h red je bio uuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!! :D 

Mi nismo našli ono po što smo došli (a i tatek nam ne voli previše gužvu), ali smo zato kupili "mamino i tatino čudo(vište)"   :Heart:  za budućeg nam člana.

----------


## .kala.

prije svega, pozdrav svima koji su omogućili ovu rasprodaju...

mi smo standardno navratili do rodinog štanda i tamo kupili majice i bedževe...a od rabljene robice nažalost ni ovog puta ništa....(zbog jedne majice koja nam je bila ok nije nam se dalo stajati u redu od 50 ljudi....a izbor za dvogodišnjake je bio vrlo, vrlo slab...:/)

inače, imam prijedlog vezano za velike redove...- bar kod? ja nisam struke koja bi mogla pomoći u izvedbi toga, niti točno razumijem kako ide s postavljanjem toga, no vjerujem da bi vam to dosta ubrzalo naplačivanje, a time dakako smanjilo gužvu pred naplatnim štandovima...

----------


## Imga

baš smo se maxi i ja jučer zezale na temu barcoda
beeep, slikneš i gotovo
ne znam kako se radi/printa/programira barcode
ali bi on morao sadržavati šifru pojedinog prodavača i cijenu proizvoda
znači morao bi se printati tamo, na licu mjesta, kod primopredaje robe

kako bi se našlo donatora za svu tu opremu koja bi ispisivala i očitavala barcodove? 
nije to jeftino  :/ 
bar ne toliko koliko su kartončići, splinte i pištolji

----------


## kahna

Ja se nadam da se Rodine majice mogu kupiti i iza 13   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

I ja se nadam isto   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> I ja se nadam isto


 :/ 
blagajne su zatvorene u 13h.

----------


## Svimbalo

Znam, ali nekako sam mislila...možda...negdje ostalo nešto...

----------


## ivorka

Ja sam imala najbolju namjeru danas doći u 9h i pogledati što se nudi (imala sam namjeru i nešto pradavati, ali naravno nisam uspjela doći do šifre   :Sad:  ), ali kad sam vidla onaj ogromni red  :shock:  :shock: , stvarno nisam imala volje stajati s klincem od 4 godine u redu... Koliko je zapravo trebalo čekati? Meni se činilo - čitavu vječnost.

Zato bih sugerirala - znam da je veliki posao organizirati sve - ali uzevši u obzir velik interes za kupnju i prodaju rabljenih stvari - da li bi bilo moguće organizirati bar  4 rasprodaje tijekom godine (taman za svaku sezonu). Tako bi i ponuda bila više ciljana (samo jedna sezona), više bi ljudi moglo prodavati i više bi ih moglo kupovati (možda bi i redovi bili manji).

Da li ste već razmišljali o tome i da li postoji barem i najmanja šansa za češće rasprodaje?

----------


## Bubica

Od kada organiziramo rasprodaju, organiziraju se 4 rasprodaje godisnje. Slijedeca je 30. svibnja.

Inace, red na ulazu se danas poceo formirati oko 7.30  :Smile:

----------


## .kala.

> da li bi bilo moguće organizirati bar  4 rasprodaje tijekom godine (taman za svaku sezonu).


pa i ima ih 4....

----------


## .kala.

..pisala sam kad i Bubica...

u 7.30!? mi smo tad još bili u dubokom snu   :Grin:

----------


## ivorka

Znači - trebalo bi češće   :Embarassed:   ili da ja ipak stanem u taj red? Ili možda neki savjet kad je manja gužva a ima još kakav-takav izbor?

----------


## apricot

stani   :Smile:  
povedi prijateljicu sa sobom, brbljajte i čekajte.
pogotovo na sljedećoj, kada će biti toplo.

----------


## call me mommy

bila, i kupila rodine puse, 4 komada.

moram reci zamjerku a to je djeljenje velikih plasticnih vreca svakome ko kupi ulaznicu, malo me to ubolo u oci. 

gomila ljudi, mali prostor ali cure na standu sa pelenama su SUPER bile, nas 800 je tamo ispitivalo jel treba ovo, kak ono, zasto ovak, i svima su dale detaljne info, a vjerujem da im je bilo vec pun kufer stalo isto objasnjavati.

do sljedece ce moje pelene vec biti u uporabi, pa dolazim i na tu 30.svibnja.

svaka vam cast, treba manevirati tamo sa mnostvom ljudi i robe.

----------


## apricot

hvala na pohvalama   :Kiss:  
Rodin štand je danas stvarno bio "prebukiran"  :D 




> moram reci zamjerku a to je djeljenje velikih plasticnih vreca svakome ko kupi ulaznicu, malo me to ubolo u oci.


što ti je točno zasmetalo?
dijeljenje vrećica ili to što su PVC?

----------


## krumpiric

pa to su vreće koje služe umjesto shopping-košara, koje bi u onoj gužvi bile nemoguća misija, trebalo bi ih tisuću...razmišljalo se, naravno, o eko-alternativi, treba ju izfinancirat-nekakav oblik krpenih vrećica...:/
Tisuću krpenih torbi....
Poanta je u tome da se vrećice, na našu inicijativu, na izlazu vraćaju i koriste opet i opet i opet i...

----------


## call me mommy

to sto su pvc

----------


## krumpiric

ja ti odgovorih koji je problem :/ 
papirnate su male i raspadajuće, idealno bi bilo imati nešto ala one ikeine ogromne vrećice-košare...al skupo, 1000kom... :/

----------


## call me mommy

ma sve pet, najbolje bi bilo da donesemo svoje od doma, al ko ce se sjetit.

zato su rode bile super, sve nasmijane i srdacne!!

----------


## malo janje

meni je bilo super je da su hvala bogu sve pokupovalo pa meni u 10 sati nista nije ostalo  :Laughing:   al kupila sam beđževe,3 majice s natpisom i torbu i ponosno cemo ih nositi. a vrecicu sam ostavila u kolicima nikad neznam kad ce mi zatrebati  :Grin:

----------


## malo janje

bas mi je drago da smo se vidle. TI JEDES PUNO SPINATA KAD SI TAKO VEJIKA :?

----------


## emily

> nas 800 je tamo ispitivalo jel treba ovo, kak ono, zasto ovak, i svima su dale detaljne info, a vjerujem da im je bilo vec pun kufer stalo isto objasnjavati.


nije nam bio pun kufer, tamo smo i bile zato da damo info o pelenama svima koji ju trebaju   :Smile:

----------


## malo janje

ovo zadnje trebalo ici u PP sooory

----------


## apricot

> ma sve pet, najbolje bi bilo da donesemo svoje od doma, al ko ce se sjetit.


eh, mi ti ni ne dopuštamo vlastite vrećice i torbe  :/ 
i nama je jako krivo što dijelimo plastične vrećice, ali, primijetila si, jednu boju dijelimo na ulazu, drugu na izlazu (za pakiranje kupljenih stvari).
to je način da umanjimo broj krađa i jedino čega smo se uspjele dosjetiti u takvom problemu.
rado bismo da to tako ne mora biti, ali eto...
od dva zla smo morali izabrati - manje.

kako krumpirica reče, ono što umanuje štetu je da vrećice koristimo iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju... dok se potpuno ne unište.

eto...

----------


## call me mommy

pa bas sam se pitala kak rjesavate mogucnost krade, jer dok sam gledala PP, mogla sam ih natrpati cijelu torbu kolko je bilo guzve velike.

hvala na odgovru, nisam milslila nista lose, nego eto, moj mali osvrt.

 :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

ma nama je super da netko primjećuje takve stvari jer je svaka suhestija dobro došla   :Kiss:  

a kako rješavamo krađe?
ponekad, nažalost, nikako   :Sad:

----------


## puntica

meni je bilo super  :D 

nisam mogla vjerovat kako je sve dobro organizirano. svaka vam čast, cure.   :Wink:  

danas sam aktivno razmišljala o pvc vrećicama (s obzirom da sam ih dijelila hihi). istina, ružne su, neekološke...ali barem nisu nove. podijelile smo možda 10 novih vrećica, sve smo ostalo reciklirali s prošlih rasprodaja. i trudile smo se ne koristiti nove, iako ih je bilo sa strane za svaki slučaj...

pale su mi na pamet 2 verzije:
1. platnene vrećice
2. pletene vrećice (koje bi se mogle napraviti od recikliranih pvc vrećica).

obe verzije imaju jedan problem, a to je: kako spriječiti da nestanu?  :/ 
to, nažalost, nisam smislila

----------


## krumpiric

puntica, al skužila si KOLIKO toga treba :/

----------


## apricot

cca 1000 komada   :Grin:  

pa neka puntica plete vrećice do penzije   :Razz:

----------


## puntica

> pa neka puntica plete vrećice do penzije


s obzirom na to kako sam mlada, vjerojatno bih do penzije isplela...hmmm...dovoljno vrećica   :Laughing:  


znam koliko bi ih trebalo, znam da je broj priličan, ali mislim da ipak nije neizvedivo...malo pomalo će, vjerujem, doći i do toga.

uostalom, sjetite se kako su izgledale rasprodaje na početku a kako izgledaju sada  :shock: Da vam je netko tada rekao da će biti ovako...biste li vjerovale?  :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Prijavljujem fini umor i zadovoljstvo   :Smile:  
Nadam se da sam bila korisna bar upola onoliko koliko je iskustvo volontiranja bilo korisno meni   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Danas smo se cerile ko lude kad smo se sjetile prvih rasprodaja na kojima smo na ogromnim kartonskim pločama bilježile prodaju pa onda danima poslije radile obračun   :Laughing: 
I mijenjale novce u konzumima i kioscima.
Dogurale smo do laptop kasa, jednom ćemo i do bar codova.. al ne zasada. Zasad ćemo se oslonit na već legendarnu brzinu blagajnicanam.

----------


## ivakika

hvala svima sto ste dosli i pomogli, nadamo se da ste zadovoljni šopingom i da niste predugo cekali

vidimo se 30.05. na istom mjestu u isto vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

> vidimo se 30.05. na istom mjestu u isto vrijeme


ubilježeno (kao i za 29. i 28.)  8)

----------


## anna-y

Može informacija? : 
Navodno mi je jedna forumašica ostavila paketić negdje na stolu. Kako ga nisam vidjela, jel je možda netko to odnio negdje, npr. u gnijezdo?  8)

----------


## Frida

> Može informacija? : 
> Navodno mi je jedna forumašica ostavila paketić negdje na stolu. Kako ga nisam vidjela, jel je možda netko to odnio negdje, npr. u gnijezdo?  8)



draga, di si ti bila kad sam ja rekla da uzmeš vrećicu  :Razz:   :Razz:  u gnijezdu je hrpa stvari sa velesajma, ako hoćeš ja ti u četvrtak pogledam dali ej i tvoja vrećica. 

jeste gledali snjeguljicu?

----------


## andrea

ja bih ovdje zahvalila kahninoj mami, koja je nam je ispekla i poslala  prepreprefine klipiće- peciviće !

dakle, tko je ono probao....savršeno nešto, nestalo u roku - odmah !


 :Love:

----------


## Frida

> ja bih ovdje zahvalila kahninoj mami, koja je nam je ispekla i poslala  prepreprefine klipiće- peciviće !
> 
> dakle, tko je ono probao....savršeno nešto, nestalo u roku - odmah !


je, ja sam probala, kad sam se vratila po još NEMA!!! kahna, ajde tamo na recepte i podijeli s nama tajnu savršenih klipića

----------


## Svimbalo

Pridružujem se oduševljenima! 
kahna   :Kiss:

----------


## Forka

Nisam probala (NAŽALOST), al' bilježim se za recept!

----------


## kahna

Hajde stavim recept ali ne garantiram uspješnost bez maminih ruku   :Grin:  
Više nas je probalo, ali bez pretjeranog uspjeha  :/

I hvala svima na pohvalama, majka mi cvate.
I zoveju se "slanci".

----------


## anna-y

*Frida*, iskreno, nisam niti registrirala da si mi išta govorila 8) . Hajde pliz pogledaj za vrećicu, pa je stavi negdje na stranu. Već sam zaheftala Lindu da pogleda za to, a ona će u gnijezdo negdje 16.3.
Inače, Snjeguljicu smo do sada pogledali cca 12 puta. Valjda ti je jasno da ne gasimo DVD, a pjesmice već znamo napamet.  Velike zahvale od moje ekipe.
Pogledat ću za one drvene igračke, pa ti se javim  :Kiss: 

Kad već tošim društveni prostor za osobni kontakt, da samo konstatiram da mi je na rasprodaji bilo super. Jedino što dok ja dođem u smjenu više nema tih delikatesa od kojima se priča  :Mad:  
Bio je tamo neki napola izgrickani mufin, i to je to  :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

> ja bih ovdje zahvalila kahninoj mami, koja je nam je ispekla i poslala  prepreprefine klipiće- peciviće !
> 
> dakle, tko je ono probao....savršeno nešto, nestalo u roku - odmah !


Kahna, to si bila ti?
Pre-fi-no! Sve pohvale mami. 
I divnoj volonterki  :Kiss:  koja mi je donijela jedan slanac, inače ne bi kusala.   :No-no:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Dobro, a gdje su ti famozni klipići bili u subotu ujutro?  :Grin:  

Za slijedeću rasprodaju molim da se nešto rezervira i za cure na ulazu...
a ja obećajem da se neću pojavit bez kutije kolača  :Kiss:

----------


## Lora163

vidim ja da nije samo nama kupcima bilo dobro   :Laughing:  
moramo se pohvaliti preljepim novim majicama mamino i tatino čudovište, ja sam malo sunce ( a drugih koje smo htjeli nije bilo u pravim veličinama   :Sad:  ), ali dođemo mi i u 5 mjesecu ili ako dobite majice i prije, ravno u rodu 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lora163

e daaaaa tete rode i mi bi majice UVIJEK I BEZ IZNIMKE
MRAK SU NAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Juroslav

> Dobro, a gdje su ti famozni klipići bili u subotu ujutro?  
> 
> Za slijedeću rasprodaju molim da se nešto rezervira i za cure na ulazu...
> a ja obećajem da se neću pojavit bez kutije kolača


molim lijepo da se cure s ulaza ne bune: kod vas je bila i torta, i kolači, i 15-ak kava iz kafića (i prelijepi peso   :Heart:  )   :Grin:  

a nije da i ja nisam omastil brk  8)

----------


## klamarica

Juroslave, da li su šarafi bili prejako zategnuti?   :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

ovaj put nisu (ali sam mogel točno reći koji su zatezani T-imbusom, bili su malo jače stegnuti od onih drugih   :Grin:  )

----------


## tinars

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobro, a gdje su ti famozni klipići bili u subotu ujutro?  
> 
> Za slijedeću rasprodaju molim da se nešto rezervira i za cure na ulazu...
> a ja obećajem da se neću pojavit bez kutije kolača 
> 
> 
> ...


Istina, ovaj put je U/I bio dobro opskrbljen!  8) 
Trebala si zaviriti tamo iza pregrade. 
Nije više bilo klipića (pričam o jednim drugim klipićima, ne garantiram da su bili tako dobri ko gorespominjani), ali je do samog kraja bilo torte i nešto kolača. Čak se i jedna kava dugo održala. 
Sad sam ljuta na sebe jer te nisam poslala iza po službenoj dužnosti! :/

----------


## puntica

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> ...


prijavljujem da sam tu istu popila tek negdje oko podne   :Grin:  

tortu probala nisam, nisam je ni primijetila dok juroslav nije navalio na nju, vidno zadovoljan što konačno više nije zaleđena  :Laughing:

----------


## Juroslav

> prijavljujem da sam tu istu popila tek negdje oko podne


to ti je dobro za ten, vele ljudi  :Grin: 




> tortu probala nisam, nisam je ni primijetila dok juroslav nije navalio na nju, vidno zadovoljan što konačno više nije zaleđena


još bu ispalo da sam pojel pol torte, a bila je samo jedna kriška, stvarno   :Laughing:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dobro, a gdje su ti famozni klipići bili u subotu ujutro?  
> 
> Za slijedeću rasprodaju molim da se nešto rezervira i za cure na ulazu...
> a ja obećajem da se neću pojavit bez kutije kolača 
> 
> 
> ...



Od svega toga ja sam vidjela samo kave...
A što se tiče (prelijepog) smrdljivog psa, hvala lijepa, ali njega gledam svaki dan doma- zato sam ga uvalila odmah curama na blagajni. Idući put mijenjam pesa za totu  :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

> andrea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bih ovdje zahvalila kahninoj mami, koja je nam je ispekla i poslala  prepreprefine klipiće- peciviće !
> 
> dakle, tko je ono probao....savršeno nešto, nestalo u roku - odmah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bilo mi žao da sve progutamo Andrea i ja,pa sam onda oprala savjest i donijela tebi i Lindi po jedan  :Laughing:

----------


## MIJA 32

osim slanaca bilo mi je super i u četvrtak i u petak  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Stavila sam recept za slance (napokon) 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...391&highlight=

----------


## Forka

:D ...a ja već mislila da su mi negdje promakli...

----------


## mačkulina

da li će biti prije ljeta Rodina rasprodaja... ja bih je posjetila :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

> da li će biti prije ljeta Rodina rasprodaja... ja bih je posjetila


Da, biti će početkom 6. mjeseca.

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li će biti prije ljeta Rodina rasprodaja... ja bih je posjetila
> 
> 
> Da, biti će početkom 6. mjeseca.


divno   :Smile:  

oće li biti oglašeno na forumu mjesto i vrijeme njezinog održavanja da znam doći??

----------


## lucij@

Naravno, samo prati ovaj pdf.

----------


## apricot

R20 je 30.5.

----------


## dinasta80

znam da je još prerano pričati o slijedećoj rasprodaji,ali zanima me koliko dana ranije se dijeli broj? (tek 12.5 dolazim u hr pa zato) imamo puno nove robce i općenito novih stvari,thanx

----------


## apricot

neće biti prije 12.5., sigurno

----------


## dinasta80

hvala apricot :D

----------


## sunny bunny

Nisam baš najnovija trudnica, ali sam nova na forumu i na stranici roda pa me zanima koje se sve stvari nude na rasprodaji? Voljela bi doći, ali moram strogo mirovati pa ću poslati nekog svog  :/

----------


## apricot

sve što je vezano za malu i malo veću djecu (od 0 do 14 godina)

izuzev bočica i svega što je uz njih vezano, hodalica, mekanih nosiljki...
onoga, dakle, što je protivno Rodinim stavovima

----------


## sunny bunny

Hvala, svakako ću nekog poslati, ako već i sama ne dodjem   :Smile:

----------

